# Success!



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Just wanted to let you guys know, I received the official welcome call today, and on June 18th, I get sworn in as a Probationary Trooper in the NHSP. It's been a year in the making, and needless to say, I'm very excited. 

I also wanted to thank the members of Masscops for all the great advice. I can't remember when exactly I joined (it was well before the May, 2002 that appears now, since I was a member of Massnet before the big crash), but I can say that over the years, I have received invaluable advice here on testing, interview techniques, etc. I am certain that the advice helped me get the job. While numerous people gave great answers to questions, of course Gil and VOR are at the top of the list. Thank you!

For everyone waiting for the 77th or Plymouth or even just to get that initial card, keep your head in the game and your running shoes on. I, too, thought it seemed like it would never happen, and then one day it just does. Thankfully, I kept in pretty good shape over the last 5 years (intercollegiate wrestling will do that to you), and I have been steadily increasing my workouts the last few months so that I should be in peak physical condition going into the academy.

--Alex


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Congratulations! :t:


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Congrats Brother,

You be good up there in New Hampshire!

8)


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Alex

Great Job! I am glad we could all help. Stay in touch and keep us posted when you can.

:baby01: :t: :baby13:


----------



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Congrats! Be sure to keep us updated on your new experiences.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Congrats!!!

Scott


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Congratulations Alex!!!!

It's always great to hear good news about good people and it sounds like you deserve this! It's also great encouragement for the rest of us that the hard work and discipline will pay off.

B: :t: 

-Eric




"A sound body is good; A sound mind is better; but a strong and clean character is better than either"
-Theodore Roosevelt


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Congrats and Good Luck :t:


----------



## pickels (Jul 1, 2002)

Best of Luck and Congratualtions on your job! :t:


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

Congrats! Good Luck and Stay Safe! :beer:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Congratulations and don't tag me when I'm racing through the White Mountains! :mrgreen: :t:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

lol, I wouldn't dream of it Dunnie! And thanks a ton everyone...


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Congratulations and don't tag me when I'm racing through the White Mountains! :mrgreen: :t:


Tagging Dunnie? hmmmmm....... :?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

Tagging Dunnie? hmmmmm....... 



now now Gil be nice.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

BartA1 said:


> Tagging Dunnie? hmmmmm.......
> 
> now now Gil be nice.


Ticketing or citing didn't sound right :wink:


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Congrats Man... be safe!!!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Way to go ALEX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You big STUD! :wink:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Good luck up there! =D>


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

way to go!


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

GREAT JOB!!!! CONGRATS TO YOU!!!!! Best of luck up there in the great white north-wear plenty of clean longjohns!!!!!


----------



## Bluelite75 (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats, brother!


----------



## SRRerg (Sep 19, 2003)

Congratulations, keep your eye on the prize and you'll do fine!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Congradulations trooper, now try and get the old man in the mountain back together again.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Congratulations.....just don't get lost up there in the great white north and end up in Canada!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

congrats bro. good luck and be safe!


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Alex, congratulations!! Keep things quiet in Meredith for me. 8) 

-Mike


----------



## FRPDConstable (Feb 20, 2003)

Congrats. My Buddy Is in the academy right now for them.. he is almost done. Be safe up there


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! I will definitely keep you updated as things progress. Although I get sworn in on June 18th, I will be working support until August 30th, when the next academy starts. Then 12 weeks of playtime in the academy (did I say playtime? I think I meant hell...), and about 6 months of FTO. For now, I'm just working out like a madman and firing up that spit shine on my shoes for day one!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------



## BigDog15 (May 22, 2004)

Good job man! Kick some ass up there.


----------

